# ButterFly Flutter-Bye



## OB-LL426 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes I know the wings are pretty blurry, but it was taken with a very (_veryvery_) simple point and shoot. 
I did boost the contrast and saturation.
http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs32/i/2008/189/7/6/Butterfly_Flutter_bye_by_OB_LL426.jpg


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2008)

A bit oversaturated, but a good start.  Butterflies are difficult subjects.  I must have spent over 24 hours in the butterfly exhibit at the Phoenix botanical garden this spring over the course of a few weeks and had a very small number of keepers.  Getting good DOF with a macro lens means small aperture and fill-flash and it's tough to chase them with a tripod.

Good job!  They get addicting.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 7, 2008)

Great shot! Especially for a P&S... 

Thanks!


----------

